# Ocean to Montreal connecting to Adirondack



## Railroad Bill (Jul 6, 2014)

More questions on our planned trip to Halifax. When we return from Halifax to Montreal we will then connect to the Adirondack back to SDY and home to CLE on the LSL. I noted that the Adirondack leaves Montreal around 9:30am and the Train 15 arrives around 9:15am. But there is another train scheduled to leave Sainte-Foy at 6am and arrives in Montreal at 8:30am.

Is this a doable connection? Would like to avoid an expensive stay in Montreal and just get on the Adirondack, but if there are any delays, the connection would not be made.

How reliable is the Train #15 and #33 in getting us to Montreal earlier than the through #15.?

I have also been told that a connection at St Lambert can be made between the Ocean and the Adirondack there?? Is that a possibility as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 6, 2014)

Don’t do a same day connection as tight as that. The Ocean could be on-time for days......but the one day you are onboard.....it could be late. Occasionally, if CN120 is running late there could be a meet putting the Ocean 40 min late before it even reached Truro, 64 miles out of Halifax.

The anxiety of missing your connection can ruin your trip. Lots to do in Montreal so just enjoy a stopover!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 6, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Don’t do a same day connection as tight as that. The Ocean could be on-time for days......but the one day you are onboard.....it could be late. Occasionally, if CN120 is running late there could be a meet putting the Ocean 40 min late before it even reached Truro, 64 miles out of Halifax.
> 
> The anxiety of missing your connection can ruin your trip. Lots to do in Montreal so just enjoy a stopover!


Thanks, you are so right about the trip anxiety. We usually try to avoid worrying about connections by allowing plenty of time or stopovers. Sounds like good advice for this trip as well.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 6, 2014)

And don’t miss being awake and in the Dome as the Ocean runs into Sainte-Foy across the historic Quebec (cantilever) Bridge over the St. Lawrence........ then backs out, again crossing the bridge for about 4 miles to reach the mainline on the southshore.


----------

